# Dove Plucking Problem



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

Recently I have noticed a problem with my male dove plucking his feathers. I would like to ask if anyone has any suggestions to keep him from doing it. If anyone has found any toys to keep their doves or pigeons occupied, please let me know because I am concerned with his recent behavior. He has a female companion and we have a parrot sized cage, so I don't know what is wrong. Thanx for your time!

~Tessa~


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Are you sure the dove is picking his own feathers out and not getting picked at by another dove? 

I hope someone will be along shortly to assist you!

Mary


----------



## pigeon4ever (Jul 15, 2002)

if it is another dove picking on it, you should seperate the dove that is getting picked on. when i noticed that my dove was getting picked on i seperated the one that was getting hurt untill i got it a pair and then it wouldnt get picked on anymore because it was protected by its mate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tessa,

While it might be a behavioral situation or the other bird plucking the feathers, it could be mites also. Why don't you have a careful look and see if there are mites on the birds. If so, treating for the mites should solve the feather plucking problems.

Terry Whatley


----------



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

The dove plucking his feathers is the male, and he is the dominant one in the pair. The girl is very submissive and wouldn't pick on him. She preens him daily, and he seems to love it. I think it could possibly be feather mites so I am going to examine him. I"ve watched him pull out his feathers, so I know he is doing it to himself. Thank you so much for the fast replies, it really helps!!!

~Tessa~


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi, my male pigeon likes toys. He likes shiny objects such as bells or mirrors. He has a parrot toy, which is 3 colorful rubber rings the dangle and have a bell attached to the bottom ring. It's a soft plastic/rubber, so he likes chewing at it. Not all pigeons like toys, but you don't know until you try some!

Suzanne

[This message has been edited by screamingeagle (edited June 25, 2003).]


----------



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

I'll try that, thanx!!

~Tessa~


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Well hopefully it is mites, and can be taken care of that way. My pigeon was plucking his feathers for a while, and we were really worried about him, and couldn't figure out what was wrong. Eventually we figured out that a parrot we were keeping in the same room as him was driving Pidge Pidge nuts with his sqwaking. Just a thought, but maybe there is something around that is disturbing him, like a loud noise?

Also, my pigeon likes mirrors and bells too. And of course his favorite 'toy' is me--his human. Lots of attention is his best picker-upper.









Good luck!


----------

